# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  Besoin de vos coups de patte pour relever un défi !

## auchatzen

*Bonjour à tous !
**
**Pour tenter de remonter un peu la pente, notre association Au Chat Zen vient de lancer un projet sur ce site :*

https://www.humanitylottery.com/
project/86 

Vous pouvez aussi *télécharger l'appli pour mobile* très pratique !  :: 

*
Comment ça marche ?*



Vous nous *aidez gratuitement grâce aux pub* que vous visionnez quand vous voulez et autant que vous voulez et...
qui vous font* gagner des tickets* pour participer aux tirages au sort  :: 

Vous pouvez également *faire des dons* pour soutenir notre association, petits ou plus gros, tous comptent ! 
N'hésitez pas à *partager* auprès de tous vos amis, vos réseaux, c'est pour la bonne cause  :: 
*UN GRAND MERCI* à vous tous pour vos coups de patte pour relever et réussir ce défi !!!  ::  :Pom pom girl:  


Voici l'un de nos chats *en attente dehors* car nous ne pouvons *plus faire de sauvetages*,
*ils comptent sur nous.*..

* et l'hiver approche...*

----------


## doriant

Bonsoir auchatzen. Combien d'argent faudrait-il reunir pour prendre en charge ce chat-ci, par ex ?

----------


## auchatzen

Bonsoir Doriant, pour mettre en règle un chat mâle, il nous faut 207 € et pour une chatte 252 €. Cela comprend l'identification, la stérilisation, les tests FIV et FELV, la vaccination complète. Cela ne comprend pas le déparasitage car les moyens employés sont différents selon l'état du chat.

----------


## doriant

Merci beaucoup pr les precisions !! est-ce qu'il ya une cagnotte pr cela ou pas spé ? le ptit Mr de la foto, et les autres, ont ils une page qu'on peut suivre ? ce serait chouette de les savoir en securité avant l'hiver.

----------


## auchatzen

Nous avons une cagnotte permanente pour aider aux sauvetages
et une spéciale pour nous aider à régler les vaccins

Sinon, je donne régulièrement des nouvelles des chats sur cette page surtout car c'est chronophage ;-) 

Ce serait bien que lui au moins soit au chaud, oui, car il n'est pas tout jeune, le pépère...

----------


## doriant

*207€ Cela comprend l'identification, la stérilisation, les tests FIV et FELV, la vaccination complète. Cela ne comprend pas le déparasitage car les moyens employés sont différents selon l'état du chat.*

30€ don perso pour debuter sa cagnote. lien boutique si vous souhaitez plutot qu'un don direct commander des objets et reverser le montant d'achat : boutique-generale-pour-aider-combat-votre-choix

----------


## Patricia45

Vous en êtes où pour ce pépère ?

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## doriant

g deroulé un peu le fb : le ptit pere plus haut s'appelle janus et cela fait plus d'un an qu'il vient manger.

 

 

il y a aussi rowan :

 

 

un autre errant :



16 oct : APPEL A VOTRE SOLIDARITÉ pour régler déjà cette grosse FACTURE vétérinaire de 504 € pour les vaccins ! Les caisses sont vides, nous ne tiendrons plus longtemps sans votre mobilisation... et nous n'en sommes toujours qu'à 120 € de dons 
HELP SOS HELP SOS HELP SOS HELP SOS HELP SOS HELP SOS !!!
 par paypal à auchatzen@gmail.com en choisissant "ENTRE PROCHES" surtout, et demandez votre REÇU FISCAL à cette même adresse.
 en vous connectant à notre partenaire Hello Asso sur son site sécurisé. Vous pourrez télécharger directement votre REÇU FISCAL : https://www.helloasso.com/assoc.../au-chat-zen/formulaires/4 
Merci de nous aider à traverser cette période très difficile, Merci aussi DE PARTAGER UN MAXIMUM ! 
Prenez soin de vous

----------


## Patricia45

Le vieux chat est toujours dehors ?

Sur ma dernière commande, tu pourras virer 15  pour Au Chat Zen pour lui.
Ce n'est pas grand chose, mais j'essaierai de refaire un don pour lui dès que possible.
Depuis la mort de mon Bagghéra le 3 Juin dernier, j'ai récupéré une minette et je nourrissais aussi un chat laissé il y a de nombreux mois lors d'un déménagement.
Il y a un mois, il a commencé à squatter le rebord de ma fenêtre et a ne plus partir.
J'ai réussi à le faire entrer dans ma buanderie où il a paniers, litières, chauffage d'appoint, et nourriture à volonté.
Il ne sort plus beaucoup de là tellement il apprécie le confort, va faire un petit tour de temps en temps mais revient très vite.
Il est noir, avec un médaillon blanc, s'est bien remplumé et ronronne tout le temps.
Je l'adore.
Pour la véto, il a 10,5 ans.
J'ai tout à faire : tatouage, tests, castration et vaccins.
Un autre est arrivé il y a peu et j'ai découvert qu'il avait une famille, famille qui le laisse dehors en permanence, ce qui fait qu'il vient toujours demander à manger chez moi et il voudrait rentrer.
Ca m'agace et je pense que je ne vais pas tarder à aller cogner à la porte des propriétaires.
Je leur avais déjà dit de le laisser enfermer pendant un certain temps chez eux, mais ils n'ont rien écouté.
Il est là à tout moment, le soir à la nuit, dans la journée et le matin alors qu'il fait encore nuit.
Il ne doit pas beaucoup salir la maison de ses maîtres.
Tout ça pour dire que j'aiderai Au Chat Zen dès que je pourrai !!
Et puis Actions Animal a toujours beaucoup d'animaux et des chatons qui continuent à rentrer et j'aide l'asso régulièrement.
Pas facile de faire plus actuellement !!

----------


## doriant

Ce chat des voisins faudrait etre sur que sils le renferment, ils s'en oqp un minimum et le nourrissent correctement ?

----------


## Patricia45

Le propriétaire m'a dit qu'il ne voulait pas le donner, qu'il le mettait dehors dans la journée parce qu'il s'ennuyait, mais il y est aussi le week-end, et qu'il était gourmand.
Moi, il me fait plutôt l'impression d'un chat qui ne se plaît pas chez lui, qui a faim et veut rentrer, mais je ne peux pas récupérer tout le monde malheureusement.

----------


## doriant

oui  :Frown:  et si ca se trouve il a reperé ou a senti que tu nourrissais d'autres chats ou en accueillais pr etre attiré là. C malheureux l'indifference des gens. Il a une niche au chaud ds son jardin au moins ?

@auchatzen : 120 lu plus haut, +15 bientot, donc si on arrive a couvrir la somme pr prise en charge, apres c bon vous aurez des fa pr le prendre ? depuis le debut je pars de l'idée que c une cagnotte pr leur prise en charge, mais si ya des factures vaccins, ou frais fixes pr les autres chats, ca va aller pr avancer sur ce "projet' ?

----------


## doriant

504 de facture en reliquat, faut-il d'abord cloturer cette facture pr envisager de prendre en charge ces chats ?

----------


## doriant

du nouveau ?

+1370 cde boutique de la part de oiseau blanc

----------

